# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  A ndodhet ndonje ketu nga Zagoria?

## McBlind

* ka ndonje njeri ketu me origjin nga zagoria ( krahine ne rrethine gjirokastres ) ???*

----------


## elen

Une nuk jam nga Zagoria dhe ty nuk te njoh po Zagoria ka nxjerre njerez shume te ditur.Burri i tezes time ishte nga Zagoria dhe ishte njeri i shquar nga familje e shquar.

----------


## donna76

quhem dhe una..? andej kam babane une .

----------


## Pasiqe

Per vllehet e Zagorise (po edhe shqiptaret, kuptohet), mund te vini ketu:

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=61904

----------


## donna76

[QUOTE=Zombie]Per vllehet e Zagorise (po edhe shqiptaret, kuptohet), mund te vini ketu:

Po une ne shkolle kam mesuar fjalen vellezer dhe jo vllehet...? Zagoria ben pjese ne Shqiperi ndodhet ne Gjirokaster shpirto hapi librat ndonjehere 
ah po harrova e ke emrin zombie!

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

O Donna, O Teta, me duket se ti duhet me ti hapesh librat teta...

----------


## donna76

[_QUOTE=Pyes_Lotin]O Donna, O Teta, me duket se ti duhet me ti hapesh librat teta...[/QUOTE]_


U te keqen teta ty ore...!!!
po une kam qene ne Zagori dhe  e di se ku ndodhet
Ti ne c'baze e thua kete? pastaj pse ben ben avokat pa portofol re djale  s'ka kuptim apo jo?!
se s'ka lezet he tu befsha teta ty se je cun i mire !!!

----------


## zagoriti

> O Donna, O Teta, me duket se ti duhet me ti hapesh librat teta...



*po lere teto Donen se nuk ka faj ne ne fakt nuk u themi vellenj ketyre por coban ( por jo ne theksin e sharjes ) prandaj u ngaterua vajza.

prandaj shqiperia do behet me shqiptar por ka per tu ber lemsh si ky formui ketu.*

----------


## varfnjaku

Une jam nga Kosova me interson per kete vend te di, a eshte sikur psh. Dugagjini ose malesia ku ne ate krahin jan shum fshatra ose qytete.
Per kete vend kam degjuar qe prej femijeris dhe quditem se ky vend eshte atje posht, ndoshta eshte edhe ndonje vend me kete emer.
Sa me kujtohet mua behet fjal per nje lufte kush me kan nuk e di, por kam degjuar per kete emer shum, ndoshta kam degjuar ndonje kenge  nuk e di.
Me tregoni pak per kete vend...

----------


## Tannhauser

Ne fshatrat e zagories bejne pjese Sheperi, Nivani, Koncka, Nderani, Zheji, Doshnica, Hoshteva dhe Lliari.

Fshati me i madh eshte Sheperi. Eshte fshati i shkrimtarit rilindas A. Z. Cajupi dhe i mesuesit Ilia Dilo Sheperit

Nivani ehste fshati i intelektualeve. Ketej ka qene Themo Vasi, Mihal Garito-ja, Orest Semi etj. Ne kete fshat kishte dhe shkolle te mesme bujqesore. Ne Gusht behet festa e madhe e krahines.

Nderani ka popullsine me te madhe vllahe ne krahine.

Ne Koncke dhe ne Hoshteve gjenden dy Kisha (ne varreza) me afreske nga shekulli i XVII dhe i XVIII.

----------


## baby dream

stergjysherit e mi kane jetuar ne sheper mbiemrin e kam zagoridha po nuk jam nga keto ane edhe ata kane ardhur nga greqia dhe jane ngulur aty po as greke nuk jam e kam nga diku tjeter origjinen megjithate mbaj mend qe im ate me ka folur per sheperin edhe pse ai vete nuk ka qene ndonjeher aty po ka degjuar ndoshat nga gjyshi vet

----------


## eda_17

Une jam me origjine nga Zagoria e Gjirokastres dhe Zagoria ka 10 fshatra dhe jo 8, duke shtuar Topova(fshati im) dhe Fshati i vogel qe eshte gjithashtu i njojtur si Bythiq.

Zagoria eshte nje nga fshatrat me te pasur, (jo me flori) por me ujin me te mire, me klime shume te mire dhe me prodhimet fshatare te cilat jane speciale.LOL :pa dhembe:  

Ne qofte se keni ndonje pyetje feel free tu ask!

----------


## Cobra1

Jo faleminderit i kuptova te gjitha nuk kam ndonje pyetje as kundershtim urime pajtohem me juve dhe un bravo

----------


## zagoriti12

Une jam nga zagoria. Plaken e kam nga Koncka ndersa plakun nga nderani(jo vllah). Kete vere isha ne zagorie por ka mbetur shkretetire pasi njerezit o kave vjatur ne tirane ose neper europe. Nderani deri ne vitet 30(para se te ndertohej nderani i ri, pasi nderani i vjeter u mbulua nga nje rreshkitje dheu tek milaria) nuk ka pasur vllenj por vetem shqiptare. Pastaj kur rdhi xhaxhi u ndertoi nga nje shpi ne nderan dhe i futi atje por fakti eshte qe ata edhe tokat ku jane ndertuar shtepit nuk i kan te tyret vajhallit te kene toka te tjera. Kush eshte nga zagoria i mban mire mend dy burimet me famshme ate te turkave afer milarise ne deran dhe ate te gurres ne hyrje te konckes. Para disa vitesh ne nderan ndodhe nje akt barbar i cili prishi shtepin e kultures dhe ndertuan nje kishe por qe asnje nga banoret e nderanit nuk e donte pervec nja dy vllenjve qe e quajne veten grek. Por nje biznesmen zagorit qe jeton ne tirane po e rinderton prape shtepine  e kultures. Lumi qe kalon ne mes te krahines nuk ka ndryshuar vetem qe ishte prishur diga qe un me disa shoke te mi kur ishim te vegjel kishim ndertuar per tu lare. Keto jane disa gjera fundit nga zagoria. Ah se desh harrova ky vit nuk ishte vit i lajthive (zagoriti thote qe lajthite bejne nje here ne 15 vjet)biles edhe arra nuk kishte shume. Por megjithate bera nje raki te mire manaferre.

----------


## zagoriti12

Ah o tnhauser me mire mos fol kur nuk i di gjerat. Ne radhe te pare Mihali nuk e kishte mbiemrin Garito por Harito (e "njoh" sepse plaka e ka ne fis) dhe nuk ishte nga nivani por nga Hoshteva. Mihal Harito ka qene mik i ngushte i Mithat Frasherit dhe ishte perfaqesues i zagories ne ngritjen e flamurit ne vlore.

----------


## elen

Ilia Dilo Sheperi ne photo.
Mesues i shquar ,krijoi Sintaksen e pare te gjuhes Shqipe.Ironia ishte se u quajten   me biografi te keqe nga Dulla . Ne demokraci u shpall Mesues I Popullit.
Ishte nga Sheperi.

----------


## topoviti

A eshte dikush nga Topova ne forum?

----------


## EDilo

Elen, ju kam pare qe hera heres shkruani  rreth familjes sone Dilo Sheperi, besoj te kini te beni me gruan e te shquarit Vasil Bici, te cilit ju shua jeta aksidentalisht ne nje moshe te re , ne kohen kur po harrinte maja te larta si nje Intelektual shume i kompletuar. me respekt per cka shkruani, Eduard M. DILO


> Ilia Dilo Sheperi ne photo.
> Mesues i shquar ,krijoi Sintaksen e pare te gjuhes Shqipe.Ironia ishte se u quajten   me biografi te keqe nga Dulla . Ne demokraci u shpall Mesues I Popullit.
> Ishte nga Sheperi.

----------


## elen

*Po dhe vdekja e tij me kushtoi shume moralisht.Ti ?????*

----------


## EDilo

[Esht e vertete qe Mihali e ka mbiemrin Harito, por nuk esht nga Hoshteva por nga Nivani. Ka qene nga udheheqesit kryesore te Lidhjes Shqiptare te Prizrenit, krahu i djathte i Abdyl Frasherit, por nuk esht e vertete qe ka qene ne ngritjen e flamurit ne Vlore. Ne ngritjen e Flamurit ka qene Zagoriti tjeter , Sheperjoti Aristidh Rruci . Pershendetje  o patriot ,  EDI nga Sheperi  QUOTE=zagoriti12]Ah o tnhauser me mire mos fol kur nuk i di gjerat. Ne radhe te pare Mihali nuk e kishte mbiemrin Garito por Harito (e "njoh" sepse plaka e ka ne fis) dhe nuk ishte nga nivani por nga Hoshteva. Mihal Harito ka qene mik i ngushte i Mithat Frasherit dhe ishte perfaqesues i zagories ne ngritjen e flamurit ne vlore.[/QUOTE]

----------

